# New 10G setup with Betta and tankmates! Baby fish! Pic heavy!



## Treena (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello guys, sorry I’ve been so inactive. Sutea actually died before I could put him into his 10G. That was really upsetting, and so I didn’t buy any other fish for the tank. I let it sit in my room for awhile, and then I got the nerve to try again. I bought another betta yesterday, with three little buddies. I was prepared to take them out of the tank, and into something a little less roomy, but I wanted to see if they could get along first in there. Mollies I heard are supposed to get along with him, but rather be safe then sorry. 

The man at this pet store was amazing. I had some pretty rough times at that store, but he raised my hopes. He asked me if I wanted a pregnant marble molly, and told me how you could tell the difference between bloated, and preggo. I said yes, grabbed my three fish bags, my beautiful betta boy, and skipped happily home to set up. 

I put everyone’s container in the tank so they could adjust their water temperature, and went down stairs for a couple hours. I came back up awhile later just to check on them all. I nearly died. There inside the marble mollies bag, was a bunch of little fish. She must have been really pregnant. I instantly put my 0.5G (the one the store wouldn’t return) into the tank to fill up with water, grabbed her bag, let it sit in there for about seven more minutes, ripped it open, put everyone in there, refilled in the bag with some of the 0.5G water, grabbed my net, scooped her up, put her back in, retied the bag, and returned it to the original tank. There are eleven babies now in the 0.5G. 

I went back downstairs to relax, came back up awhile later to check on everyone, and nearly killed the marble molly. She must not have been done with the eleven children, she popped out two more. I redid everything, and threatened that if she were to have more children, she could just eat them in that bag. I didn’t want to stress everyone out by my switches. After about three hours, I opened up her bag and the other two so they could look around before letting the betta out. I was losing my patience so I didn’t wait very long, maybe eight minutes before I let him out. I never took my eyes off them.

Everything was fine. No one even chased him, he didn’t chase them. He hid in his little cave, popped his head out, came up for air, and kept his distance from them. The marble molly seems to be running the tank. These photos don’t give my betta justice, so I’ll take a video later and upload it so you can see he’s real bright colouring. I’m hoping he is a marble, because some of his scales are actually turning blue when the others seem pink. Oh, and before you all start worrying. The spawn aren’t all going to live, sadly, but I still won’t be able to keep them all. I will sell some of them back to the store, and give a few to my school library tank. I am hoping to keep two or three of them. 

This is the little anti-social scardy cat: 



























(It looks like there is a nip in her fin in this photo, but there isn’t. No need to worry :3) 



















New Betta (/with others): 




























Momma Marble Molly (/with others): 















































Orange Manly Dude (/with others) 




















The BABIES <3:


----------



## Treena (Aug 18, 2011)

Bump! I'm sure someone has something to say, I don't have names for any of them yet. Anyone have any names that would fit my little guys?


----------



## Tamberav (Mar 26, 2011)

Cool betta, <3 bettas with pastels

Name one Tad for tadpole, lol. I think you may have problems telling them apart!


----------



## Treena (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL! I can't wait till they get a little bigger! The pictures make them all look black D: but really, they all have their own little colour in them. Some are clear, some orange with black, some black with grey. Its real pretty.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Aw! It makes me miss my livebearers. I had a whole 20 gallon of platies and guppies for about two years. I made the mistake of adding two glowfish. They would hunt all the other fish down and rip off their fins. I didn't know what was happening at first, and I thought it was fin rot or something. I didn't realize the real problem until they had slowly wiped out 70% of my fish. I rehomed the rest because I felt so guilty.


----------



## Treena (Aug 18, 2011)

Aw that sounds horrible Campbell. I can't even picture having to deal with all that, just the two of them doing it all. I wouldn't be able to figure it out, maybe you can start again soon... This time without the glowfish


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

That's an awesome story!! It's awesome that your one female had babies. Good luck!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

> Aw! It makes me miss my livebearers. I had a whole 20 gallon of platies and guppies for about two years.


The molly aquarium at petco always has a bunch of baby's swimming around XD I always want to get them but I have no where to put them


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

your betta looks like the boy I lost last month  He is so pretty!


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is a picture of Zeke


----------



## Treena (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks Blueridge. I'm sorry to hear about Zeke, they look like the same fish :3 My guy is getting some blue scales, I hope he wont marble too much. I like his colouring now.


----------

